# Is there a school?



## skunkman (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm opening a hunting lodge in the middle of nowhere in Tennessee. The major industy here is logging and hunting and fishing. Several years ago the only local deer proccessing place burned to the ground. Now the closest one is 40 minutes away. Is there a place that I can learn to take a deer apart in a professional way. I have done it before but I know I could have done better.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Can you not drive 40 minutes to that other place and have then teach you? Or are you worried they won't cause they will see you as competition?

I would only think that you could learn from someone who already knows how. Other than the obvious choices I wouldn't know where to send you...sorry I can't really be of help. 

~Someday


----------

